# Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes



## ScyX (25. August 2016)

*Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

Hi,

zu allererst ich bin blutiger Anfänger mit Wakü. Luft hab ich schon alles gemacht aber noch nie eine Wakü.

Mein derzeitiges System in der Signatur.

Ich möchte wie ihr euch denken könnt auf Wakü umstellen. Dazu schaffe ich mir eine GTX 1080 an. (Bitte kein Diskussion über 1080)

Ich bin ein Freund von "lieber gleich anständig als ständig was neues" daher hatte ich mir folgendes überlegt.

Mein derzeitiges Gehäuse Thermaltake Overseer RX-I hat wie ich das gesehen habe nicht wirklich genug Platz für einen Anständigen Radi daher würde ich mir den Thermaltake Core P5 anschaffen. (Wollte schon immer einen "Bench"-Mod Table. Daher bietet sich dieser an.

An diesen Benchtable passt ein 480er Radiator auf der rechten Seite. Damit würde ich gerne meine CPU sowie meine GPU kühlen.

Dazu meine 1 Frage; 

Ich will meine CPU (Nicht übertakten) und meine GPU (übertakten) kühlen. Reicht ein 480er Radi mit 4 x 120er Lüfter? Muss nicht Silent sein aber ich will auch keinen Föhn an der Wand hängen haben.

__________

Da ich keine wabbligen Schläuche überall rumhängen haben will möchte ich gerne Hardtubes verweden. Habe natürlich schon etliche Youtube Videos zu Hardtubes angeschaut. Viele schwören auf Acryl andere sagen PETG ist besser.

2 Frage: Was haltet ihr von PETG? Mich schreckt bei Acryl dessen leichte brüchigkeit ab. Wieviel CM braucht man denn ungefähr 2x 90 cm dürften doch locker reichen oder  / Hab überhaupt keine Ahnung 

__________

3 Frage: Derzeit habe ich ein 550er Watt Netzteil drinne. Würde diese reichen für GPU, CPU, Radi Lüfter und pumpe??

__________

Ich hoffe ich überfall euch nicht.  Sollte ich irgendwas vergessen haben komme ich im Thread auf euch zurück 

Vielen Dank schonmal 

Viele Güße 

Philipp


----------



## Pelle0095 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

Moin

1: mit dem 480er könnte es eng werden, wieviel RPM sind für dich den ein Föhn
 Rechnung 120mm Radi für 100Watt - Silent 120mm Radi für ca 75Watt.

2: Kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen habe Schläuche.

3: Der Stromverbrauch ist nicht groß, Pumpe(DDC) 10 Watt, pro Lüfter ca 1,5Watt auf Vollast.
Welches Netzteil hast du den, eventuell solltest du für die 1080 ein neues Netzteil kaufen. Mein Bequiet pure power L8 hat noch ne Gruppenschaltung und ist nicht mehr Zeitgemäß


----------



## ScyX (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

mh naja sagen wir mal die GTX braucht 340 Watt die CPU 80 Watt. Wären dann 20 Watt über soll. Denkste wirklich das macht so viel aus? Evtl kann ich dann noch so phobya Unterleger unter die Lüfter des Radis tun. Damit wird die Kühlleistung auch noch verstärkt


----------



## Pelle0095 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

Kühlen wird das schon ist nur was für eine Drehzahl du haben willst.
Wenn du das Gehäuse haben möchtest, mach es das wird schon gut aussehen und wenn dir der Radiator nicht reicht kannst du ja noch einen neben das Gehäuse stellen/hängen.

Was hast du den für ein Budget?
Ist da Platz für gute Lüfter?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ScyX (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

Naja Plan war eigentlich nur ne GTX 1080 rein zu machen in den PC. 

Der Plan hat sich erweitert zu ner Wakü für CPU und jetzt für CPU und GPU. Dazu kommt das ich keinen Platz im Gehäuse hab und ich deswegen den Benchtable brauch (was nicht so schlimm ist wie oben schon erwähnt) 

Wenn du von "guten" Lüftern sprichst die dann 20 Euro das Stück kosten und das 4x ... naja daran solls nicht scheitern. 

Was ich definitiv nicht brauch ist eine Ultra Super 1a Profi Pumpe. Am liebsten wäre mir so ein AGB + Pumpe in einem. Radi 480. Hardtubes. 8x Verbindungen (Radi 2, GPU 2, CPU 2, AGBPumpe 2)

Du scheinst auf jedenfall viel Ahnung von Wakü zu haben. Drezahl mäßig bin ich leider nicht so bewandert. Daher kann ich mir da kein urteil machen wie schnell die seien sollen .

Hättest du denn eine idee für AGB + Pumpe in einem?


----------



## Pelle0095 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

Danke aber da gibt es noch viel mehr User mit mehr Ahnung.

Als Pumpe bleibt eigentlich nur wegen der Optik diese hier(Geschmacksache)
Alphacool Eisbecher D5 150mm Acetal inkl. 1x Alphacool VPP655 | D5 Vorinstalliert | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
oder günstig. Hab ich auch, aber sie muß runter geregelt und entkoppelt werden.
Phobya DC12-220 12Volt Pump | Phobya DC12 | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
als Lüfter
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-2 Bionic Lufter 1300U/min ( 120x120x25mm ) | Lufter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
gibt es auch von Phobya und Alphacool in anderen Farben


----------



## KillercornyX (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

1.) 
Ich denke der sollte reichen. Ich weiß zwar nicht was die 1080 und deine CPU an Abwärme erzeugen, aber ich hab nen 420er und kühl damit ne 290X (OC)und nen 4770K (non OC).
Es kommt aber auch drauf an wie der Radi positioniert ist und wie gut die warme Luft abgeführt werden kann. 
Bei dem P5 wird sie scheinbar nach hinten geblasen und bei ner Wandmontage kann die Luft da nicht besonders gut weg, was dann wieder Luftgeräusche verursacht.

2.) 
Hab zwar keine Hardtubes aber was ich so mitbekommen habe, halten die alle schon was aus. Die lassen sich ja schließlich biegen wenn sie warm sind.

3.)
Wie schon die Vorgänger schrieben, die Pumpe selbst und die Lüfter verbrauchen kaum was gegenüber dem Rest.
Ich hab auch "nur" ein 600W-Netzteil und das reicht aus. Zu viel Leistung beim NT ist auch nicht gut, da es sonst nicht effektiv arbeitet.
Von daher schätze ich reicht deins noch aus.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*



ScyX schrieb:


> mh naja sagen wir mal die GTX braucht 340 Watt die CPU 80 Watt. Wären dann 20 Watt über soll. Denkste wirklich das macht so viel aus? Evtl kann ich dann noch so phobya Unterleger unter die Lüfter des Radis tun. Damit wird die Kühlleistung auch noch verstärkt



1. 340 + 80 = 420, also weniger als 550W 
2. Dein *gesamt*system verbraucht maximal 350W , davon gehen noch ca 10% Effizienz ab
3. ein Wakü verbraucht so gut wie keinen Strom. Lediglich die Pumpe gönnt sich ein paar Watt (je nach Modell um die 20W). Radiaotren, Kühler etc brauchen nichts.


----------



## Trash123 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

Sein NT ist veraltet, aber da wird sich wohl Threshold schon im anderen Thread des TE zu Wort gemeldet haben....


----------



## ScyX (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

Okay. Alphacool Radiatoren sollen sehr gut sein. Könnt ihr das bestätigen?


----------



## Trash123 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

Nexxxos ST 30 (30mm hoch) haben geringen Lamellendichte und für langsam laufende Lüfter gut.


----------



## KillercornyX (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

Yep, hab nen ST30 420er der nen guten Dienst leistet. Hab den aber außerhalb, auf dem Gehäuse montiert um die Kühlleistung zu verbessern.
Kleiner Nachteil bei den 30ern: Es gibt nur 2 Anschlüsse zur flachen Seite hin, was die Einbaumöglichkeiten einschränkt. Im Nachhinein würde ich eher zum XT45 greifen, da erstens etwas mehr Kühlfläche haben und zweitens an allen 3 Seiten Anschlüsse haben.


----------



## ZMC (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

Ja, die Alphacool Radiatoren sind ordentlich verarbeitet für einen überschaubaren Preis. Man darf allgemein bei Netzradiatoren nicht mit dem Anspruch rangehen, dass ab Werk alle Lamellen 100% gerade sind und der Lack um die Anschlüssen rum und auf den Lamellen perfekt aufgetragen. Das ist auch nicht notwendig. Sogesehen sind fast alle Radiatoren nicht "topp verarbeitet".  Macht aber nix: entscheidend ist, dass er dicht ist und die Gewinde für die Anschlüsse und Lüfter stimmen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

Der 360er xt von Alphacool hat im PCGH Test sehr gut abgeschnitten. Den als 480er würde ich dir empfehlen

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ScyX (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Danke aber da gibt es noch viel mehr User mit mehr Ahnung.
> 
> Als Pumpe bleibt eigentlich nur wegen der Optik diese hier(Geschmacksache)
> Alphacool Eisbecher D5 150mm Acetal inkl. 1x Alphacool VPP655 | D5 Vorinstalliert | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> ...



Was meinste denn mit die pumpe muss entkoppelt werden?


----------



## Trash123 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

Google mal nach shoggy-sandwich... Ist dafür da, Schwingungen der Pumpe zu unterdrücken.


----------



## KillercornyX (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

Wenn man die pumpe am Gehäuse fest schraubt übertragen sich die Schwingungen und dann brummt es furchtbar. Entkopplung ist Pflicht bei ner pumpe sonst ist es lauter als vorher. Das Shoggy Sandwich ist so das Optimum in Sachen Entkopplung, und das trotz geringem Preis. Das hat einer von aqua computer erfunden. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## ZMC (29. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

Wenn man kein Shoggy zur Hand hat, tut es erst mal aber auch ein angefeuchtetes Schwammtuch gefaltet. Ich denke mal, du wirst mit Hardtube eh noch Überraschungen erleben, wenn du deine Pumpe direkt an Hardtube anschließt.  Überhaupt ein interessanter Ansatz, gleich für die erste WaKü PETG nehmen zu wollen und im nächsten Satz zu sagen, man hätte überhaupt keine Ahnung.


----------



## keks4 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

Lass das mit PETG und verwende normale Schläuche


----------



## Breyten (29. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

PETG kannste verwenden, wenn du einigermaßen handwerklich geschickt bist, was eigentlich allgemein Hardtubes betrifft. Du musst schon sehr genau arbeiten, damit die Röhre genau da den 90° Winkel und die passende Länge haben. Wenn das zu kompliziert ist, da wären Schläuche eine bessere Wahl.

Der Gag von PETG ist nicht nur, dass es nicht brüchig ist, sondern auch nen geringeren Schmelpunkt hat, und somit mit Fön statt Heißluftpistole biegen kannst. Nachteil ist natürlich, dass das Wasser nicht zu heiß werden darf, sonst verformen oder entbiegen sich die Röhre.

Wenn du dich trotzdem herantrauen willst, kannste auch mehr Tubes kaufen. Es gibt welche mit 50cm, was auch gehen kann (je nach dem, wie weit deine Anschlüsse sind). Dann kannste mal das Biegen üben. Informieren kann man viel, aber am Ende muss man selber machen.


----------



## keks4 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

Also ich bin beim P5 ja der Meinung das Softtubes sogar besser aussehen  (Ist nicht mein PC, kann dir aber leider nicht mehr sagen ob ich das Bild von der Gamescom habe oder von einer anderen Ausstellung ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die Radifläche betrifft, erwarte keine Rekorde bezüglich der Temperaturen, aber sollte gut möglich sein mit einem 480er. 
Auf jedenfall würde ich Shrouds verbauen, meine Empfehlung für Lüfter die auch optisch was her machen wären die  Phobya eLoop (Rot) je nach gewünschter Farbgebung sind sie auch in Blau von Alphacool oder halt Original von Noiseblocker zu haben

Und wenn du weiterhin an Hardtubes Festhalten willst dann kannst du das ja mal Lesen  Drück Mich


----------



## Snoooki (30. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

Um die Last am Netzteil zu kalkulieren kannst das hier benutzen.

Netzteil Rechner - Kalkulator fur leise PSUs von be quiet!


----------



## flotus1 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

Nicht wirklich...


----------



## Snoooki (30. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

Nicht? Gehörst du auch zu denen die überall nen 1200W Netzteil reinhauen?  ~Weil viel hilft viel?


----------



## Trash123 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

Die Netzteilkalkulatoren geben meistens zuviel Watt an, welche man gar nicht braucht.....


----------



## keks4 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

Die Netzteilrechner kannste vergessen die schlagen immer grosszügig was auf... (je grösser das NT desto grösser der Gewinn des Herstellers), das kann jetzt wirklich jeder Depp selber (TdP von CPU&GPU addieren und 50Watt für den Restlichen Kram ist die Faustregel, und da ist noch viel Luft dabei... )mein System zb. liegt unter Prime95 und gleichzeitig Heaven Benchmark 60Watt unter dem errechneten.

Und um zu Wissen das die 550Watt des TE mehr als ausreichend sind muss ich nichtmal anfangen zu rechnen, das sieht man  auf den ersten Blick...


----------



## Snoooki (30. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü Stromverbrauch / Radi / Hardtubes*

Also ich bin damit immer recht gut gefahren, wenn ich Geld für den Wirkungsgrad ausgebe muss ich mich auch darüber informieren bei welchen Wattzahlen dieser gilt und das ist schließlich nicht wenn ich an der Leistungsgrenze arbeite. Be Quiet gibt diesen bei 50-80% an. Prinzipiell ist es eh nie gut irgendwas an der Leistungsgrenze zu betreiben. Wobei, streichen wir das wir reden hier über OC. 

Der Kalkulator sagt übrigens dass 550W ausreichend ist, hab ja nie behauptet dass es mehr sein muss.


----------

